# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  leucomelas early tad development

## beyond colour

Photo in HDR

----------


## Carlos

Pretty impressive microphotograph Chris!  Can you share with us the set-up detail?  Thank you  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## beyond colour

Thanks Carlos. The camera is a Canon 50D and the lense is an old film lense i had laying around they longer make (canon ultrasonic 22-55mm). The photo was taken in color and converted to HDR Monocromatic in photoshop. It was enlarged and the sharpess was adjusted as well.

----------

Mentat

----------


## Lynn

Chris,
Can't wait to see more photos! Thanks very much for sharing.   :Butterfly:

----------


## beyond colour



----------


## Carlos

Looks good, nice little mason jar set-up  :Smile:  .

----------

